
Announcing the Kapor Capital Founders’ Commitment – Hacker Daily - thorpus
https://medium.com/hacker-daily/announcing-the-kapor-capital-founders-commitment-b177ab0a6b70#.xlf3zby7k
======
thorpus
They're asking their investments to make a commitment to "diversity and
inclusion."

